
Ask HN: Why are most Wordpress themes total crap? - harrisreynolds
This title is probably a bit extreme.  But... seriously, I just want to see some simple, clean Wordpress themes instead of so much animation and unnecessary panache.  Themes that don&#x27;t rely on 30 different javascript libraries and megabytes of CSS.  For the love...
======
coreymaass
As you know about javascript and css, you are likely not the target audience
for most commercial themes. The average non-technical site owner equates
features and effects with value. They are serving their audience.

With that said, there are thousands of themes out there. I'm sure a few might
meet your requirements. Unfortunately, it may take a long time to find them.

Finally, you might start with a skeleton theme instead, and build up your own
without all the whizbang. As I agree with you about commercial themes, that's
what I do.

------
rajeshmr
2 Things i wish to say here :

\- I came across this beautiful quote and it had quite an impact on me : "The
best way to complain is to make things happen" If its bothering you, you
should probably create a theme and sell it on wordpress.

\- I have found some themes which are minimal and "blob-free" on wordpress but
they cost money : search for single / two column themes & minimal themes - you
should be able to find them.

